

Hacked Sony Emails Will Change the Way You Look at Snapchat's CEO - erdemg
http://www.inc.com/business-insider/leaked-emails-show-snapchat-CEO-s-business-savvy.html?cid=sf01002

======
rilita
If the people who wrote these emails don't approve of them being disseminated
publicly, then I don't think people in the news should be doing so.

Private / corporate email is not the same as government ( which should have
high transparency ). This is not like wikileaks. There is no moral obligation
to share stolen Sony data.

My request to the hacker news community: Please stop posting links to people
illegally posting stolen Sony data.

------
erdemg
To me, this article seemed more like a PR text promoted by Spiegel himself
(turning an incident into an advantage), than a violation of his privacy.

I've read many articles in the past that teased him or called him a "dick".
This particular one is simply on a different level. I really respect his
opinions on the new mobile market, and how he values to be a revenue
generating company, contrary to the companies Snapchat was competing against
at the time.

------
paulhauggis
More proof that as as society, we don't care about privacy. Let that sink in
for a minute. Especially when you feel your privacy violated....

------
clooney
Oh brother. Why not just get it over with and have a ticker-tape parade for
the guy. Wow, are we hurting for news or what.

